# Trying out the tool pouch



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Bought this, tierd of luggin around a bag with everthing i own, also cant stand tossin my tools in a dirty bucket with dirty rags. 
Any you guys work with pouches ? Always thought its more for hvac tech an electricians but iv been workin a couple weeks with it an my back is happy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Bought this, tierd of luggin around a bag with everthing i own, also cant stand tossin my tools in a dirty bucket with dirty rags.
> Any you guys work with pouches ? Always thought its more for hvac tech an electricians but iv been workin a couple weeks with it an my back is happy.


I never see hvac guys with tool belts. Only electricians, carpenters, and a couple of our duct guys. Tool belts just don't hold every thing you need for service, and definitely don't hold everything for rough or trim. Most of our reno/newcon guys have a tool tote twice the size of my toolbag.


Attached is a pic of my new/duplicate toolbag. I like this model of tool bag, they are 23$ at wally world, I buy a couple when I drive into the city. They last me like a year before they get mangy and I relegate them to non-daily use. I have gotten a new one each year for the past 6 years I think. Before that I had a good macgregor bag which was pretty much the same but much better made. Unfortunately it is discontinued.


I always keep a couple rags in my bag. My buddy who runs a mcds talked to the owner and they sold me a case of 72 brand new all cotton rags for the 27$ cost. Much better than the cut up polyester blend clothing rags the shop buys from grainger. I bleach wash them when I get a bucket of dirty rags and drop cloths. About once a week.


It has a plastic base which comes up about an inch. Sometimes I forget my little bucket so I just use my tool bag to catch the water when I remove a supply line or sometimes a trap. I have had customers watch me do this, some ask me first if I want a cup because they see what will happen. They stutter or go bug eyed when I use my toolbag. I had one old guy die laughing. It really breaks the tension and is good for a chuckle.


My biggest complaint is that there are two strips of metal in the zippered edge which hold the opening stiff. They overlap right where you hip goes and have very sharp ends. Over time the stitching opens and you'll end up taking a dagger to the side. I sew it back up when this happens. The strap pad could be stiffer/thicker/more padding.



https://www.amazon.com/BOSTITCH-BTST516155-Open-Mouth-16-Inch/dp/B00PCDYLLE


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Catchin water in the tool bag, first time iv herd of that lol
I have a bag thats 2 feet long has 40 ish pockets an open storage bay. Never had to run back to the truck for a tool but the thing killed my back, was overkill. 
Trying somthing different got 3 bags set up for certain jobs some parts bags for screws nuts washers etc. 

After a while i figured there got to be more comfortable an effcient way of working.

I was suprised how much i can stuff in that pouch. Its 17 lbs loaded an has 24 tools


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Catchin water in the tool bag, first time iv herd of that lol
> I have a bag thats 2 feet long has 40 ish pockets an open storage bay. Never had to run back to the truck for a tool but the thing killed my back, was overkill.
> Trying somthing different got 3 bags set up for certain jobs some parts bags for screws nuts washers etc.
> 
> ...





That duplicate I posted I think weighs around 20. My normal one prolly weighs 30. I used to keep a 14 and an 18 in there along with some other stuff and it was definitely over 40.


I too have developed a system. I have a 7 gallon toilet bucket. It has my copper pump, a drop cloth, supply lines, rubber seals, wax seals, joni bolts and caps, t/b seal and bolt kits, and a bag of just random handy toilet bits.


In another 7 gallon bucket I have a ton of different flappers, flush valve seals, levers, and some other handy toilet parts.


Then I have a half full 7 gallon bucket with tubular washers and nuts. It has a plywood divider to separate the 1-1/2" from 1-1/4". It also stops them frombeing crushed as the toilet parts bucket stays on/in it.


I keep around 10-five gallon buckets in the back empty. When I go into a house I grab my tool bag, a five gallon bucket, and fill it with what I will need. For pulling/replacing toilets I only grab the toilet bucket.


I find the most important part is my tool bag slung over one side counter balanced with a bucket of stuff in the other hand to keep my back straight. People ask to carry one and think I am being stupid/stubborn when I tell them "No thanks, it's easier this way.".


Ever try to carry one full bucket that keeps pulling you over? So much more difficult than two half full ones.










.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I use this small Milwaukee tote, for the most part, with the most used hand tools. it’s better then lugging in a huge heavy bag of tools I don’t need. It also keeps the clutter to a minimum like screws, copper fittings, etc. and scrap.. 
I have a second larger Milwaukee tool tote with aux tools for bigger/longer jobs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL...the good old 5 gallon bucket..nothing beats that for holding and hauling tools and stuff...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL...the good old 5 gallon bucket..nothing beats that for holding and hauling tools and stuff...


Did that, that same bucket has had tampons, cockroaches sewer juice etc .. in it. Tierd of sanitizing tools after jobs like that. 
Not to mention i end up dumping it out to find somthing. Ends up being a catch all. Just got tierd of the bucket life lol


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I have like tons of tool bags and 3 buckets..

I have a solder bag.. a gas bag( multimeter, nanometer, various trinkets and jumpers and such)... I have a drill bag with fasteners and hole saws and various bits.. 

I have a service pouch for fixing taps and faucets which has sockets, a ridgid faucet tool, Allen keys, wrenches, seat wrenches, Philip's, flat, and a red robbie tin snips..

I have 2 large 5 gal tool bucket pouches
Various stuff like hammers.. more tin snips metal shears.. level.. beveler.
Large pipe cutter.. pipe wrenches of various assortments 18" and under files.. 

I have a toilet bucket 1 gal pail which has micro channel locks, caps, bolts, seals, tiny tim, shims and a razor knife..

Kitchen bucket.. 2gal pail nut driver flathead channel locks , large flat bathtub plug stinky rag and a spray bottle dish soap and water

Mainline bucket.. 5gal pail and 2 gal pail

2 gal pail contains 2"-6" cutters various assortments and types different stuff..
Multi screw driver.. 25' paracord.. razor knife.. 1"x4" aluminum square tube... Allen keys.. yoga mat.. masking tape and a few garbage bags

5 gal pail is for roots and wipes and whatever is pulled off the line..


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

You know what’s crazy about the 5-gallon bucket? It was originally made as a stool with a handle for transport. Someone flipped it upside down and figured out it was good for carrying stuff. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I use 3 of these(see pic), this is just the stuff I need or use daily easily organized for quick access.

1 for- copper/pex/comp fittings, solder, torch tip, flux, paste sandcloth, pipe cutter, etc, 

1 for- screws/anchors, nuts/bolts, drill bits, some brackets etc,
1 for faucet repair- washers/seats/o-rings, grease, gaskets, Allen keys/small 
pliers/small 8 bit screwdriver.

They lock together if needed. And the stack nicely.

As for the 5 gal bucket for tools:
I found it just got bogged down and heavy with scrap, materials and tools I didn’t need to lug around.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I have like tons of tool bags and 3 buckets..
> 
> I have a solder bag.. a gas bag( multimeter, nanometer, various trinkets and jumpers and such)... I have a drill bag with fasteners and hole saws and various bits..
> 
> ...


Now thats what im trying to get towards. Grab an go, no digging around for sh*t everthing has a spot. I probably spend 30 mins a day digging through the van for a part. I have a bucket of hydraulic cement holding a shelf up...
My apprentice crashed my van so im using another guys whos in school...kinda frustrating to dig through piles of bags to find somthing


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

It doesn't work for everyone just works for me... I know where 90 percent of tools are and 100% of material.. mine are mostly soft cloth bags.. I use sandwich baggies inside bags to organize the little things inside bags..

Here and there things go midding but it's easier for when I'm working with someone to know everything is in bag..

I refuse to let other guys bring hand tools on my truck as that's how my tools dissapear


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

canuck92 said:


> Did that, that same bucket has had tampons, cockroaches sewer juice etc .. in it. Tierd of sanitizing tools after jobs like that.
> Not to mention i end up dumping it out to find somthing. Ends up being a catch all. Just got tierd of the bucket life lol














Sewer juice, tampons and roaches, what's wrong with that?.....LOL

Reminds me of the time that I pulled a W/C up off the floor and about a hundred roaches were running for cover. I was doing the Irish jig trying to stomp all those fast-moving little suckers.....:vs_laugh:....and to keep them from running up my leg into my pants....LOL



I have a question, what are you doing if you're getting poop water and roaches regularly into your tool bucket? Do you do a lot of crawl space work?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Did that, that same bucket has had tampons, cockroaches sewer juice etc .. in it. Tierd of sanitizing tools after jobs like that.
> ...



There isn’t a lot of crawl spaces in the city(Toronto), most homes have basements.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Did that, that same bucket has had tampons, cockroaches sewer juice etc .. in it. Tierd of sanitizing tools after jobs like that.
> ...


Im in southern ontario across from detroit, work in some scuzzy geard income buildings where the meth heads an new immigrants live. Pulled my fair share of needles out of fixtures... 
Atleast thers not many cleaning products to pull oit from under the sinks lol
We have a fair amount of crawls too.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL...the good old 5 gallon bucket..nothing beats that for holding and hauling tools and stuff...





I disagree, clearly you've never tried a 7 gallon bucket :biggrin:








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I disagree, clearly you've never tried a 7 gallon bucket :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats california thinking..but its still a 5 gallon bucket...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
what even comes in a 7 gallon bucket???


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought some buckets from Lowe's they are called "commander" with the yellow top and black bucket they are the UV protected storage type buckets for like $5.- apiece. The sun is always killing my buckets. These should last I have had some of these storage bins out in the son for years and they are still good.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/847170/847170002348.jpg?size=xl Cost just a little more and should last many times longer. Also square bucket save space.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why buy when you have a free supply of spackle buckets??? upstate there is a yogurt factory that throws out hundreds of 3.5 gallon buckets with nice snap on lids and some heavy duty 5 gallon buckets no lids....theres always free 5 gallon buckets floating around...it takes years of direct sunlight to dry up and crack a 5 gallon bucket that arent UV protected...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats california thinking..but its still a 5 gallon bucket...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> what even comes in a 7 gallon bucket???





California thinking? How is it still a 5 gallon bucket if it's 7 gallons?


They had large chlorine pool tabs in them previously. I picked up 19 of them on the side of the road, thrown away by a pool maintenance company.


The nicest part is that it's tall enough for my copper pump so it's not hitting my hand when I carry it.









.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why buy when you have a free supply of spackle buckets??? upstate there is a yogurt factory that throws out hundreds of 3.5 gallon buckets with nice snap on lids and some heavy duty 5 gallon buckets no lids....theres always free 5 gallon buckets floating around...it takes years of direct sunlight to dry up and crack a 5 gallon bucket that arent UV protected...


We were working in the same existing high rise for a few years and on the plaza level there were multiple restaurants. These guys would leave empty garlic, pickle, yogurt and other types of spice buckets next to the service elevator for disposal. We’ed snatch them every chance we could. No one would steal them from us because they smelled so strong!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> California thinking? How is it still a 5 gallon bucket if it's 7 gallons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you missed the irony that nothing in california makes sense....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I refuse to let other guys bring hand tools on my truck as that's how my tools dissapear


Great idea. I tend to be too nice, and don't mind sharing tools initially, but it seems as soon as the ice is broken, some guys stop asking and just start assuming because I said yes once that it is open season on all of my tools.

Last week I was called to help on a job later in the day with two guys who had already been there all day, but still had very few tools in the basement. As I normally do I brought in the basics of what I thought I needed. Very soon they started asking each other where is "the" hammer, or "the" channel locks, etc, since neither one could be bothered keeping track of where they left them last. I got pissed and collected all of my tools that they had been using and once again layed them out on the towel like I had done initially, and when they asked for "the" something I started saying, "You mean 'MY' tool". How easy it was for these A holes to just start thinking that my tools were all of a sudden community property. 

I use the dedicated bag or bucket idea too. I have my smaller bag with the basics for most service jobs, a larger secondary bag with tools that are used less frequently, and a third for things that are rarely used. More often than not now I just grab a clean bucket and what tools I think I'll need and go in with that.

I also keep a dedicated bucket for only black water. I have several color coded so I can grab which one I want or direct someone else too, so I don't end up putting tools in a dirty bucket. Lowes has blue, HD orange, Harbor Freight red, pickles sometimes come in green, you can find black, and of course white. Then there is also spray paint, or colored electrical tape on the handle. One for hole saws, one for fasteners and drill bits, one for socket set, a solder kit, etc.

There's nothing more assinine IMO than searching through someone's van to find a tool that is never put back in the same place twice, and gets buried beneath piles of tools, supplies, job debris, contaminated drain equipment, etc.

I work with one guy who almost never plans adequately for what supplies he needs before beginning a job. Someone always has to run out to pick up something, often even multiple times on the same job. Moron. Never puts his dead batteries back on the charger when he grabs a new one either. There's always one buried somewhere in his van is his philosophy, that may or may not be charged when it is found.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you missed the irony that nothing in california makes sense....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:







How much time have you spent in california? I could make the accusation that every one in long island is a racist, drunk, guido but that doesn't make it true.














.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to let other guys bring hand tools on my truck as that's how my tools dissapear
> ...


Speaking of poor planning an organizing i love getting calls sent to me that say" sink leaking water everywhere" or "fix toilet" would it be that hard to ask a few questions so we can come better prepared instead of buying $130 in material to guess what sh*t i need for a job 30 mins out of the city....maby send a picture, this is 2019 you can send pictures. 
Aright thats my crabby post for the day...been a long frustrating week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> How much time have you spent in california? I could make the accusation that every one in long island is a racist, drunk, guido but that doesn't make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont need to spend anytime there, just look at the laws and politicians produced by california..complete stupidity on both levels...LOL..everything cases cancer according to prop 65 from california..and thats just the very tip of the ice berg....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Great idea. I tend to be too nice, and don't mind sharing tools initially, but it seems as soon as the ice is broken, some guys stop asking and just start assuming because I said yes once that it is open season on all of my tools.
> 
> Last week I was called to help on a job later in the day with two guys who had already been there all day, but still had very few tools in the basement. As I normally do I brought in the basics of what I thought I needed. Very soon they started asking each other where is "the" hammer, or "the" channel locks, etc, since neither one could be bothered keeping track of where they left them last. I got pissed and collected all of my tools that they had been using and once again layed them out on the towel like I had done initially, and when they asked for "the" something I started saying, "You mean 'MY' tool". How easy it was for these A holes to just start thinking that my tools were all of a sudden community property.
> 
> ...












You sound like me; a place for everything and everything in its place.

To keep some flunkie from 'borrowing' your tools, just paint them. Or some other identifying mark.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont need to spend anytime there, just look at the laws and politicians produced by california..complete stupidity on both levels...LOL..everything cases cancer according to prop 65 from california..and thats just the very tip of the ice berg....





I agree the prop 65 notification is just stupid at this point because yeah, almost all products have a touch of something that could give you cancer if you got a lot of it. But what they really need to do is only mark things that contain enough of something to considerably increase your risk of cancer. They put it on so many things it loses its value because people ignore it completely.


I think prop 65 is most beneficial when it's on a product that may very well lead to cancer AND people don't generally know that it can.


As for them and their politics, who cares? If they are happy with their lifestyle let them have their extreme leftist politics, that's why we have different states. California is like the worlds third or fourth largest economy so they must be doing something correctly.




If you really don't like their effect on national politics than get involved and make a change. My feeling is if you're not willing to do anything about it you don't have a right to complain.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> As for them and their politics, who cares? If they are happy with their lifestyle let them have their extreme leftist politics, that's why we have different states. California is like the worlds third or fourth largest economy so they must be doing something correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



california IS the cancer and its spreading..thats the problem, im still waiting for it to crack along the fault line and sink into the ocean..that would be problem solved....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> california IS the cancer and its spreading..thats the problem, im still waiting for it to crack along the fault line and sink into the ocean..that would be problem solved....





If their economy is growing strong and more and more people are hearing their ideas and liking them doesn't that just mean they are successful and smart?


Maybe they are not the cancer but the cure?


I am pro-choice with caveats and I am pro-gun with caveats. I don't care how people want to dress, or who they touch at home, or who they find attractive. If you have a penis go in the mens room, if you have a vagina go in the womens room. I call everyone dude cuz we're all just a bunch of guys. I find I am in the middle for most political issues. I find california to be pretty far left but quite frankly I don't see how it matters. 



Each state has it's own political experiment, some left, some right, who ever is most successful will prove to be correct.








.













.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> If their economy is growing strong and more and more people are hearing their ideas and liking them doesn't that just mean they are successful and smart?
> 
> 
> Maybe they are not the cancer but the cure?
> ...


 what ?? california owes almost 2 trillion in dept, there economy sucks and are pissing money on illegals and criminals..
what if any "good" ideas come out of california....????


and you answered your own question by stating you are a leftist, you believe in being controlled by an oppressive government thats why you dont see anything wrong with crapafornia...




*Dems, Legislature don’t care
that the state is $1.3T in debt*

Re: “$13B state bond slated for 2020 ballot” (Page B1, June 24):
Democrats are proposing putting a $13 billion school construction bond on the state ballot next year. 
Normally, this would be a good idea. However, Democrats in the state Legislature and the governor don’t care that the state may be on the brink of the biggest bankruptcy in history of the US.
Currently, California is buried under more than $1.3 trillion in debt which is almost 6% of the national debt.
In spite of being on the brink of bankruptcy, Democrats want to use precious tax money to provide free education, free health care, free housing and other perks to people who are here illegally.

Voters need to wake up and realize that this kind of fiscal irresponsibility is simply not sustainable.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-3t-in-debt/&usg=AOvVaw20jhXclWiiXAb5EMUIPZMt


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Speaking of poor planning an organizing i love getting calls sent to me that say" sink leaking water everywhere" or "fix toilet" would it be that hard to ask a few questions so we can come better prepared instead of buying $130 in material to guess what sh*t i need for a job 30 mins out of the city....maby send a picture, this is 2019 you can send pictures.
> Aright thats my crabby post for the day...been a long frustrating week.


I absolutely agree. It used to drive me nuts, but I have grown to accept and deal with it, because I can't change it. With some of the poor girls in the office it actually makes it worse if they start asking questions. I still hate the inefficiency, but if they want to pay me to go back and forth to the house, then so be it.

Sometimes it's so sad that it's funny. By the time something gets passed from the husband who thinks he diagnosed the problem, to the wife who calls and then through the girl in the office, the real issue can be so far from what they report that what I picked up at the house has nothing to do with what I need to fix the problem anyway.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> You sound like me; a place for everything and everything in its place.
> 
> To keep some flunkie from 'borrowing' your tools, just paint them. Or some other identifying mark.


I do have everything marked with a certain color tape, it's just that I hate being that ******* who isn't helpful. Thing is, I end up getting pissed anyway when they take advantage, and I do end up being the ******* anyway. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what ?? california owes almost 2 trillion in dept, there economy sucks and are pissing money on illegals and criminals..
> what if any "good" ideas come out of california....????
> 
> 
> ...





WOAH WOAH WOAH Slow your roll.


First off, I didn't say I am a leftist. I am pretty sure I am either mostly right or square in the middle.


I also said IF they are successful. I am not current on california politics. Last I knew their economy was good. If their economy is schit then I guess you're right! I didn't say that I personally like their ideas either.


Lastly, while I find that many illegal immigrants are the hardest working and nicest people I have ever met, I believe they shouldn't be here. I am fine with whatever it takes to stop illegal immigration although I am not sure a wall is the correct answer for the whole border. They also shouldn't be voting but I have yet to see evidence that it is a real concern. I think the census should have a citizenship question on it.












.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I do have everything marked with a certain color tape, it's just that I hate being that ******* who isn't helpful. Thing is, I end up getting pissed anyway when they take advantage, and I do end up being the ******* anyway. You'd think I'd learn.





My van is a 3D jigsaw puzzle. I can't stand when people try to put my stuff away. I don't even want them putting it in the van, just leave my tools on the ground.


Same goes for my toolbag. I hate it when dingleberry helpers can't put something back in the pocket they just got it from. If you can't remember just put it next to the bag.



My biggest pet peeve is when others try to coil up my hose or extension cords. I do the over the shoulder method but I do it exactly the same each time so I don't end up with telephone cord.











.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH Slow your roll.
> 
> 
> First off, I didn't say I am a leftist. I am pretty sure I am either mostly right or square in the middle.
> ...


 my bad on the leftist quote...I misread this post of yours...I read it quick and got the 2 sentences mixed up...schit happens....


"I find I am in the middle for most political issues. I find california to be pretty far left but quite frankly I don't see how it matters."




the wall will slow down and send a clear message, many other countries have walls and barriers, along with a ton of cities, towns , villages and personal houses for protection and they WORK...so I have no problem with a wall....
but to say california is anything but fuked would be wrong..but if you wish to post links of anything you think calfornia has done positive for this country ill read it...but you aint gona find much if anything...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ...if you wish to post links of anything you think calfornia has done positive for this country ill read it...but you aint gona find much if anything...





I don't know about most of their policy but I do know this. Because of those fockers we can't have squirrels as pets. That alone makes me never want to vote for one of them.
















.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Back when I was working for a company where I did a lot of commercial work I used this backpack. I carried a lot of tools in it because sometimes it was a hassle having to go back down since I'd have to be buzzed in or accompanied in and out. The front even has space for a drill and sawzall. 

Now it's pretty bare since I've gone to 1 gallon buckets for different type jobs and small tool totes for generalized work. 

If you like having most of your tools available and having room in your hands for other items it's hard to beat the backpack. Specially on uneven terrain where a rolling cart is difficult to pull.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I don't know about most of their policy but I do know this. Because of those fockers we can't have squirrels as pets. That alone makes me never want to vote for one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why cant you have them as pets????


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why cant you have them as pets????





Ok, I could, it's just a lot more difficult since it's not legal most places because of legislation started in california.


https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/pet-squirrel-craze


"As time wore on, squirrels were increasingly viewed as pests; by the 1910s squirrels became so despised in California that the state issued a widespread public attack on the once-adored creatures. From the 1920s through the 1970s many states slowly adopted wildlife conservation and exotic pet laws, which prohibited keeping squirrels at home."














.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

In an ironic twist of fate, in the place where demand is probably greatest, it is illegal to keep gerbils in California.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> In an ironic twist of fate, in the place where demand is probably greatest, it is illegal to keep gerbils in California.



do you know the difference between white and brown gerbils???








the brown ones have been used......:surprise::vs_laugh:


Gerbil lives matter.....
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...i/Gerbilling&usg=AOvVaw2oYhqhRkp2_CTQz9zfoTvc


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Ok, I could, it's just a lot more difficult since it's not legal most places because of legislation started in california.
> 
> 
> https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/pet-squirrel-craze
> ...



like I said before california is the cancer spot of the USA..it comes up with the most stupid anti American laws you could think of...and they take pride in out doing themselves each week...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## stephenryannnn (Nov 2, 2021)

CLC is a perfect design for a hvac tech. The strap is comfortable. I don't use most of the outside pockets. The handle is great. I use the zipper pouch for jumpers. There is padding on the back which makes it comfortable for belt mounting.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

stephenryannnn said:


> CLC is a perfect design for a hvac tech. The strap is comfortable. I don't use most of the outside pockets. The handle is great. I use the zipper pouch for jumpers. There is padding on the back which makes it comfortable for belt mounting.


----------

